# Any Recommendations for Glasgow?



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Iv heard Gordon St Coffee is good, hoping to go soon.

Anywhere else worth a trip?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Partick farmer's market the second and fourth Saturday of each month?


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, seen that on another members avatar, ill defo pop along, any good stalls? Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Gander24 said:


> Yeah, seen that on another members avatar, ill defo pop along, any good stalls? Thanks


Ask Jeebsy when you see him lol


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Laboratorio Espresso, Papercup Avenue G (Great Western Road)


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Great, iv passed all them except L.E. Ill get googling justnow, thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Try Gordon St but there's better coffee to be had elsewhere. Riverhill across the road for one, but Lab is probably the best in town.

West end - Paperup, Avenue G, Pena and Artisan Roast

My stall is on this Saturday - brewed + espresso and iced lattes and cold brew for the eh, wind and rain....I'll have retail bags of Foundry's Yirg for sale too (free coffee when you buy one)


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice one, Where abouts in partick is the farmers market? Is it at the square on dumbarton road?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah hyndland street/mansfield road. Just slightly west at the bottom of byres road


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, know where that is, ill pop up and and get a coffee, just ordered coffee beans on wednesday, so will give the beans a miss this time.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Think I will pop along tomorrow as well


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fingers crossed the weather is alright, after an amazing week it's looking a bit ropey for tomorrow


----------

